# simple question about chest



## track36 (Sep 24, 2012)

how can you make a strong, strong chest?


----------



## oane1 (Sep 25, 2012)

track36 said:


> how can you make a strong, strong chest?



There are a lot of things you can do to make it stronger.
With a good diet and a good workout routine, proper technique etc


----------



## dude (Sep 26, 2012)

Diet and working out to max capacity is how I did it.


----------



## gavin (Sep 27, 2012)

clap push-ups give the explosive strength,bench; incline, flat, decline


----------



## freddie (Sep 28, 2012)

oane1 said:


> There are a lot of things you can do to make it stronger.
> With a good diet and a good workout routine, proper technique etc



Yes, also,stay motivated man! Don't miss workouts! Set your goals of how strong you want your chest to be!


----------



## myodoc42 (Sep 28, 2012)

1. Heavy benches and dips. Stick mostly with basics (but see 3. below). Pick a few good basic movements and work hard at them. 
2. Avoid overtraining. 1-2 heavy sessions per week, depending on training capacity. 
3. I also like pre-exhaust, flys with either benches or dips. But be careful. Easy to overtrain if you overdo this.
Rest is just following good basics: good diet, lots of rest, good technique, eat right, up the weight as you are able, etc.


----------



## rennybig (Oct 1, 2012)

dude said:


> Diet and working out to max capacity is how I did it.



Ditto./Also working out with some friends who are stronger than myself helped me too.


----------



## track36 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

What worked for me is to do a heavy overall chest pressing movement. I like dumbell bench. do that either 5x5 or 3x8
Then everything else is high volume. incline smith, pec teck flies, reverse grip bench and cable crossovers all 4x10-12 with a minute rest between sets.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 6, 2012)

track36 said:


> how can you make a strong, strong chest?



Dips,,Bench Press,,DB Flyes......


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a few ideas...

-Progressive overload
-Planned strategic periods of reduced intensity and volume 
-consuming adequate food
-Focus on compound movements 
-consistency and the desire to continually beat your logbook
-deep chest stretches after you finish chest
-don't rush the rep. Control the negative


----------

